
Stack Overflow: Where We Hate Fun - niyazpk
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/01/stack-overflow-where-we-hate-fun/
======
DanielStraight
Except I doubt this post will change anything in the SO community. SO is more
close-happy than Wikipedia is delete-happy, and both unnecessarily so.

